# Jual-Beli-Lelang > Lelang Koi >  Baby kumonryu hampir finish s/d Jumat 14 Mei Pkl 21.15

## ferzz

Permisi lelang, om2..sudah lama ngga lelang ikan..   ::  

Lelang baby kumon ini mulai dari sekarang sampai dengan hari Jumat, 14 Mei 2010 pkl 21.15, Waktu Server KOI's
apabila :
--->A. dalam kurun waktu 21:15 ada yang ngebid maka otomatis lelang diperpanjang 10 menit dari 21:15 (kelipatan 10 menit), dan berlaku untuk seterusnya..
--->B. dalam kurun waktu 10 menit terakhir tidak ada yang melakukan bid lagi../ ato opsi Bungkus, maka lelang di nyatakan berakhir

KTP lokal, blitar.
Ukuran baby kumon ini baru 10 cm
- Start Rp. 100.000
- Kondisi ikan sehat, lokasi di daerah kota, jakarta Pusat.
- Untuk pemenang daerah Jakarta ikan dapat diambil di rumah atau sesuai kesepakatan. Belajar dari pengalaman, pembayaran dan pengambilan ikan maksimal 1 minggu setelah lelang berakhir.
- Khusus jakarta pusat, ikan diantar, free ongkir. Utk pemenang diluar Jakarta, bisa menunjuk agen kurir yang dipercaya oleh pemenang, dan biaya pengiriman serta packingnya menjadi tanggungan pemenang lelang. 
- 5 % dari harga pemenang akan disumbangkan untuk majalah KOI's
- Silahkan di bid, dengan kelipatan bebas, minimal Rp 10.000.
Trims...  ::  
Warm Regards,

Ferzz

----------

